# Meet the Beast - The HK MK23 - VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

A video providing an overview, field stripping, reassembly, and shooting demonstration.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for watching.


----------



## gr8t1dini (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful gun. Makes me wish I didn't put a deposit on my other pistols.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice gun. I usually pocket carry mine. lol.:mrgreen:


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

And, people say, "Is that a HK MK23 in your pocket, or are you just REALLY happy to see me?"

:smt038


----------

